# Minty '70 5-speed



## jammer (Feb 27, 2022)

I bought the 5-speed that was in the classifieds, less than 1-1/2 hours from my house, half hour from my work. Bought it from a real nice member. It was better than I was expecting, will stay in the collection for sure. I can't wait to detail it. Muffin approves. Look how long the nipples are on the original slik! Eye pokers for sure.


----------



## xochi0603 (Feb 27, 2022)

Very nice!!!!!  Never owned a 5 speed fenderless but always wanted one.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 27, 2022)

jammer said:


> I bought the 5-speed that was in the classifieds, less than 1-1/2 hours from my house, half hour from my work. Bought it from a real nice member. It was better than I was expecting, will stay in the collection for sure. I can't wait to detail it. Muffin approves. Look how long the nipples are on the original slik! Eye pokers for sure.View attachment 1579136
> 
> View attachment 1579137
> 
> ...



You should post the first photo in the Let's see your Cat thread!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Feb 27, 2022)

Nice bike Jammer!


----------



## jammer (Feb 27, 2022)

Thanks! I think I will post Muffin in the cat thread, him and Kimchi are already in there but what the heck.


----------



## nick tures (Feb 28, 2022)

nice find !!


----------



## Darthvader (Jul 1, 2022)

WANT


----------

